# Which would be the better drill to buy?



## Syii Gardan (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought an 18v Bosch Brut Hammer Drill in 2005 and I loved it. I had three batteries for it but they all died out on me a few months back. I since started looking into corded drills because I do not care to keep buying/recharging batteries all the time.

I really wish they made a copy of the cordless dills with cords. I say this because I like the one-handed balance (I’m not a fan of the pistol grip), keyless chuck, clutch with 15 or so screw settings, 2 speed options, hammer mode, and so on. If I could only have all this in a cord drill! If I could only have my same Bosch drill with a cord I would be one happy camper. I dropped that drill so many time and it just took a beating and kept on going.

After searching the web for a few days I have found two cord drills that stood out to me.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-hammerdrills-dwd525k.aspx

and 

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=HD19-2

I wanted to see what other people thought about these two drills. I want to make the right choice. I do not want to waste my money on the wrong drill.

What did I use my 18v cordless Bosch Brut Hammer drill on? Well I flip houses on the side and do most of the work my self. So I used my drill for just about every thing you can think of.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Syii, Welcome to the Forum
It looks like you picked two winners.
Both have good specs and are about the same in price.
The reviews are also close

Click here for the *DeWalt*

Click here for the *Bosch*
.


----------



## trav2001 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ya, I'd say that it's gonna come down to a personal choice.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Syii Gardan said:


> I wanted to see what other people thought about these two drills. I want to make the right choice. I do not want to waste my money on the wrong drill.


Don't think you'd go wrong with either one. They are pretty closely matched, but if I had to chose between them I'd probably go with the Bosch. I have always preferred them to DeWalt for longevity. I also think that the Bosch has a couple more feet of cord than the DeWalt (which doesn't sound like a big deal, but is sometimes the differance between needing an extension cord or not)


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Well if that includes driving screws you might be disappointed with a corded drill. There is a completely different torque level with corded drills. They don't have a lot of torque at low speed like a cordless so they don't tolerate the low speed and high torque required to drive screws as well as a battery powered drill and will get hot fast if used repeatedly like that. Low gearing helps but still not the same.

Corded drills don't usually have a brake either and that makes the precise things like running in screws quite a bit more challenging. Not saying they won't drive screws, but they sure don't do it as well. There are corded screw guns for drywall and decks but they use a special nose piece and clutch to set the depth. They are meant to be operated at full speed to just zip hundreds of short screws in repeatedly.

Hard to beat having a selection of drills, both corded and cordless and if you are drilling a lot of concrete a rotary hammer will beat a hammer drill on every hole. I have 7 or 8 different types but if I had to choose only 1 it would be my cordless.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Syii Gardan said:


> What did I use my 18v cordless Bosch Brut Hammer drill on? Well I flip houses on the side and do most of the work my self. So I used my drill for just about every thing you can think of.


Can't imagine doing house renovations with a corded drill! 

But if your drill works fine, have you considered making a power cord for it. You just need an 18v supply with enough amps to run it and some wire.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

iamrfixit said:


> Well if that includes driving screws you might be disappointed with a corded drill. There is a completely different torque level with corded drills. They don't have a lot of torque at low speed like a cordless so they don't tolerate the low speed and high torque required to drive screws as well as a battery powered drill and will get hot fast if used repeatedly like that. Low gearing helps but still not the same.
> 
> Corded drills don't usually have a brake either and that makes the precise things like running in screws quite a bit more challenging. Not saying they won't drive screws, but they sure don't do it as well. There are corded screw guns for drywall and decks but they use a special nose piece and clutch to set the depth. They are meant to be operated at full speed to just zip hundreds of short screws in repeatedly.
> 
> Hard to beat having a selection of drills, both corded and cordless and if you are drilling a lot of concrete a rotary hammer will beat a hammer drill on every hole. I have 7 or 8 different types but if I had to choose only 1 it would be my cordless.


 The only 2 corded I have that are excellent screw drivers are my Makita 6302H 6.5 amp 0-550rpm drill and my Skil HD6740 6.0 amp spade handle(1/2 spindle not 5/8 so really a 1/2 inch drill in a spade body). Both are too slow for most drilling! Goofing around I even drove some screw w/ my Milwaukee 1663-20 115-450 rpm 7.0 amp spade w/ speed dial. Not practical for all day screw driving but it did a great job driving at approx 250 rpm. My other 1/2 inchers,a bosch 1013 vsr(6.5 amps 373 inch lbs torque 0-850) and PC 6614(5.5 amp 0-750 352 inch lbs torque) are slightly too fast for screw driving and are defenetely outp[owered by the approx 500 inch lbs of torque offered by moderrn 18 volt cordless on low! Never drove screwws all day long with a corded so I never experienced heat build up! My makita 6302H did ,however,4-8 inch timberlocks all day long building a wooden retaining wall! And Yeah I do have alot of drills espcially for a home owner but most were bought on clearance. I kinda have a drill collection! LOL


----------

